
Mesh IDE: edit code with a spreadsheet interface - chrispsn
https://github.com/chrispsn/mesh/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
chrispsn
Cheers - forgot to add that when I first submitted.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821186](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14821186)

